# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کمک در مورد گروه آزمایشی ریاضی/تجربی و همچنین زبان تخصصی انگلیسی

## Goodbye forever

با سلام به همگی
لطفا راهنماییم کنین
=

به نظرتون خوبه که از گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی شرکت کنم؟ چون پنج شنبه صبح هستش
اما اگه از گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی شرکت کنم به نظرتون واسه زبان تخصصی سخت نمیشه؟ به ترتیب جمعه صبح و بعد از ظهر
به نظرتون سخت نمیشه واسه زبان های تخصصی ؟ من نمیتونم پشت سرهم تمرکز کنم ...

از آنجایی که اول تجربی رو بدم بعد از ظهر احتمالا خسته خواهم شد ... چون هدف اصلیم رشته زبان های تخصصی هستش ...

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنین

----------


## Goodbye forever

کدومش خوبه ؟

----------

